# Got a good start on another condo.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wanted a new perment high rise condo to deer hunt from on the new property.
So this morning I got 4 of my 4x4 treated timbers in place and installed the 2"x6"x8' long rails. then I got some used 2"x6"'s I got to recycle into some thing and did the short sides. The box will be 5'x5' with a 3' porch. It is mostly. possiably all going to be built out of dog ear fence boards I bought several years ago to build wind blocks at bee yards. I stopped that when I found out it was a royal pain in the kister to keep them in place.

The roof I am not sure of yet, but thinking Ondura will be just fine.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Today more braceing is going on along with the floor. If I have time I will run some of the old 2x6's thru the table saw and make 2x1 1/2 out of them for the wall supposts.

 Al


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Love to see a picture or two.....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday was set back Tuesday. Did a brace across the front and back then cut floor boards. they were cut the right size but were to short. I forgot to allow the 3 inches of the floor joice. so I spent a lot of yesterday removing and shorting and reinstalling.

I'll try to get pictures up soon.

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have found it much easier to move about on a wooden platform with a bench than it is to be strapped to a metal seat with a carnival ride bar in front of me.
A deck, freestanding or built onto or around a tree does wonders for old bones.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Inside is a nice chair, a small heater, shelves for gloves, thermous and a cup, readding materal and a urnal.

Going to try to make this new one a tiny bit bigger so the legs can streach more.


this one is about the same but done with recycled steel roofing. Squirrels can't chew holes in it so wish I had more of it.


 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Sounds comfortable Al, but Gawd! It's uglier than a stump fence


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Beauty doesn't always equal a big buck.

I've lived here so long I know where the bucks travel during deer season and people are tramping around.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally got the floor done today despite the below normal temps wind and snow flurries. Is hard to drive screws when You need your gloves off to feed them to the drill driver. Was also hard for me to figure out how to use my lader. one of those fold types, worked great in A frame mode and straddling the middle.
Now if nothing else I can place a ameristep dog house blind up there even if I can't finish the rest.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some of my other blinds. Views from the one in the front yard.

375 feet up the drive way from the house.


Off to the left.


My first raised blind here at home.


Put this one back of the place.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With the cold weather and things that need doing I have put the condo on hold for a while.
One of the problems of useing recycled repurposed wood. It has to be modified before useing it.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Man cold arrived again during my break so the condo is still on hold. will try again in Jan 2020.

Just gone huntin.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a cousin and I have both been thinking about building elevated blinds , we are both however thinking large enough to sleep in and make a bunk that folds like a canvas army cot that can fold down from the wall I am thinking 6x8 or 8x8 foot.

wake up as it gets light and shoot deer


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

Honestly, sounds like that would be more than just a blind. sounds like it'd be a good 'get away' space. put some flooring in and insulate and you'd have yourself a regular old microhome lol. In all seriousness, that sounds like a great idea. Go out evening before, scout some signs or just check out the area, bed down on site...lil electric griddle and solar panel and you'd have the best tiny camp around!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Couple young fellows near here did some thing simular a couple of deer seasons ago.
when they didn't return home a couple days later some one went to check on them. Both dead from carbon monoxide gas. Seems their heater took all the ocgen from the air while they slept.

One was 28 and had two kids the other was 26 but had no kids.

I saw a you tube people bought a small travel trailer put it up on utility poles so had what your talking about.
Not finding it this morning.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I see all kinds of you tubes of people built elavated deer blinds. To start with for me at my fighting weight of 250 pounds rounded up I see no reason to us such heavy lumber other than the floor.

My floors are 2x6 to hold my weight. From there every thing is 1.5x1.5 build. Even in the UPPER at my deer camp the roof is held up by 1.5x1.5 lumber.

That holds the snow load of about 3 feet on the roof by the end of winter end of March or mid April.

I like lean to roofs just high enough I can use a ram rod in a smoke pole inside.

Every thing other than the floor is modular. the walls are lag bolted to the floor frame the walls are lag bolted to each other. I see no reason for huge windows I like the blind to be heated with my body heat mostly.



This shows braceing around the windows and you can the roof is steel.


All of this blind is steel so I put coragated plastic hi way fast food signs on first to make a bit of a barrier againest the cold steel.



Note the smaller windows, I build frames and butt together panes of glass from old windows I pick up along the road. I also have a glass cutter and know how to use it to make panes to fit my frames.
You don't need huge windows if you don't have the blind on top of a deer run way.

I learned to hinge them to fold up inside the blind. Hunted a fellow from works place once in the cold blowing snow. the blind had slideing windows and they wouldn't open because they were froze in the slide track.

My first blind had swing out and up windows. Hard to keep them propped open and when it started snowing the snow built up on them so when you closed them they were snow covered.



Remember the steel roof from above? I turned it so the inside was up made a form of card board and filled the form full of great stuff foam.










I put in a narrow shelf across the front of the blind to hold my binocs, range finder (I range trees and stumps not the animal.) the camera and my tea cup.

 Al


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

Yikes...thats why proper ventilation is always #1. I've never used anything other than an electric heater, which was what i was thinking when I suggested solar panels and such. Of course, a little battery would be needed as well, and those do need to be well ventilated, so a moot point I suppose.

Yours looks really good Al! Haven't been hunting yet, but I'll be thinking jealous thoughts when I do


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know but I am not that far from the house and can walk out in the morning before day lite. Have time for a short nap too.

Even in the UP at our deer camp where we traveled down the road a couple miles waded across a cramberry bog a couple hundred yards we managed to make to a blind we had set up before day lite.

Would wake up in a nice warm cabin, have coffee made fresh and breakfast of eggs and bacon or sauage and French toast and Ham. There is a lot to be said Having a nice warm sleeping place and a fine hearty breakfast and a place to come back to at dinner and supper.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok decided to resume the build today on my new condo. once finished will start the second one on our new property where I had the PCV frame portable this past season.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Took a while to round up the things I needed to get a start.
But managed to get the front wall framed before I went in for dinner.
I had no sooner got in and my blood sure dropped like a rock to 73.
Ate dinner and eased up for the afternoon with a nap.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. I look forward to seeing pictures taken from the new condo.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The high rise floor today.


The front wall, still needs caulked and a vapor barrier applied inside.





 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Coming along.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hard part today building the sides frames. Have to go from 6' 2" up to 7'5" and cut the angles right.

Rain in the fore cast today.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't cut a straight line, angles and miters are worse. Somewhere around here there is a miter box but I can't find it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Miter box angles don't work on my stuff. Use my chop saw, table saw and the circular saw to and even the japnese hand saw today.

I have been useing my air stapler to staple the panals on. Mike called today as I am trying to finish off a warped one. I put the phone of speaker and finished off the panal.
Mike asked what the chunk, chunk was, I told him my staple gun. He asked what I was doing and did I want some help.

Carol isn't going to see him or any one since going back to work. 45 cases in the county where she works less than Genese county by a bunch, but she worrys just walking in and out of the hospital to her dept she might pick it up.

she also couldn't stay off work when there are so many who are not even going home to their familys staying in a travel trailer in the parking lot.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope Carol stays safe.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Last nights local news had the death of a nurse at McClarin hospital ICU section. Same chain but in Genese county about 30 miles west of where Carol works.
There are 3 hospitals in that area Hurly where the less well to do and the colored people of Flint go.
McClarin where the middle class mainly whites go. Genesys where the middle class whites go and more affluent go. it is out of Flint so people who fear being near flint tend to go there.

Finished off the side walls yesterday and started the frame work for the back wall and door.

This will be the east side wall.




This will be the west side wall.



Frame for the rear wall. Think once I have this frame done right with braces I will board it up once on the platform.



This is some nice 1x8 lumber I salvaged from the barn I am going to do the rear wall with and possiably even the door.




This is scrap pieces I cut off the dog ear fence boards. I am going to see if I can make some bird houses with them.




Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks really nice. 
Sad about the nurse. This disease sucks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nurse from where Carol works on TV this morning talking about PPE and how they want the nurses use the stuff longer than it used to be.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's a sad situation. Most of the stuff is made in China so not available now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I sort of thought this virus would produce a want to start making stuff here again.

Governor here just got a extention to her emergency decratlation till end of April.

She hinted would extend the stay in place order.

I just saw I had not did a picture of my scrap pile I am thinking I might be able to make bird houses out of.
I went back and fixed it. I am starting to miss all my friends. talking to them on the phone isn't the same.

We have decided not to even go fishing till this mess is over.

And of course worried about brother haven't heard from him in two weeks and sister in a week.
He is stuck in his house, sis said wife told her he has lost even more weight and hardly wants to get out of bed. Hospice told wife when he goes he will go quick. Well DA, that seems to be the case with all, when they go they go fast.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No, the phone just isn't the same. 
Sorry about your brother. Depression from this virus is probably dragging him down fast.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sister finally sent me a E Mail said she stopped in to see him Monday. They have him in a hospital bed in the living room where he can see across a hay field to the woods. so he is seeing deer and turkeys some. Said he is hardly getting out of the bed at all now.
Hospice came while she was there and said again when his times comes he will go fast.
Glad I was not there I would have ripped her head off and spit down her neck.

He is suffering till his time comes and like every one else I've been around when their time finally came they were gone in a mear matter of a minute one last deep breath and finished.
I was with my one dad when he passed, 86 and just plain worn out. and also with Kares dad when he passed from cancer he fought and suffered from for 6 years.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Changed my plans for the back wall during dinner yesterday. when out after dinner and closed up the back with more of the dog eared fence boards.
No door yet think I will wait to build it after I have it all up on the platform.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Funny how nurses tell you to talk to the person as if they can still hear you but they say stuff like that right in front of the patient. 
I am still upset that they told hubby's mom that she had cancer. She did not need to know her diagnosis. Her mind was already slipping and her condition was too far advanced to be treatable.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For some reason it is really bothering me today my brothers condition. He belonged to the VFW a mucky muck, post commander at two different post, first one closed. Also was a regional commander for his reagion and was always off to this or that regional meeting. I would assume he had/has a lot of friends since he was elected yet they can not come to visit him during this time in his life.

He also went to the darkside and joined a Church, taught Sunday school classes to young people and held some mucky muck title there also. Yet again they can not come to see him due to the virus.

I don't know why I am letting it bother me so much.

I'm not posting this on general chat, seems all that is on peoples minds there is the virus and all it entails.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't blame you for not posting on GC. Some people and their need to be snippy are ruining that forum.

I can understand why it bothers you. You don't want him to be alone.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

More bad news this morning. Youngest sister lives cloest to him about a mile and a half.
She stopped to see if they needed any thing and his wife told her she was thinking of putting him in. a nurseing home.
That would close him off from the world for sure since they do not allow visitors during this virus mess. He then would for sure die alone then.
I can't even go visit now with the stay in place thing going on since he is a 3 hour drive away one way.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Caring for someone in the final stages is very draining, both in body and spirit. If your sister in law is doing all the caring by herself she must be very close to the breaking point herself to even consider putting him in a home. I don't know the relationship between them but I'm sure she isn't making that decision without a lot of thinking and soul searching. She would not be able to visit either. 

Have you talked to the wife? Is your other sister able to help the wife with some of the day to day care?

You are allowed to travel to care for a family member in another household. Line 7 of article 7.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here are some activities that are allowed outside the home:
-- Participating in outdoor recreational activities, such as walking, hiking, running and riding a bicycle.
-- Obtaining supplies necessary to sustain life, including groceries, gasoline and medication. Restaurants are allowed to remain open for takeout and delivery services only as a source of food.

The state has designated the following occupations as critical functions and is allowing essential employees to work outside the home:
-- Health care and public health. This includes hospitals, nursing homes, pharmacies and health department workers.
-- Law enforcement, public safety and first responders.
-- Food and agriculture.
-- Energy supply, including electric and natural gas workers.
-- Water and wastewater.
-- Transportation and logistics, including truck drivers and bus drivers.
-- Public works.
-- Communications and information technology, including news media.
-- Other community-based government operations and essential functions.
-- Critical manufacturing.
-- Hazardous materials.
-- Financial services.
-- Chemical supply chains and safety.
-- Defense industrial base.


Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Robs wife found out that if he was put in a nurseing home no family even her would not be able to visit him.

Rob's Wife told Sister Joan she needed help getting hIm out of bed to go potty. We talked about some one helping her. Her health isn't very good Rob was doing all the house work, cooking and cleaning up untill about two weeks ago.

I got this E mail just a little bit ago.
Melissa (robs adopted daughter from first wife.) is going to go and help Mary. She said the nurse came in today and put a catheter in. Has him wearing diapers.
Mary said he's not eating much and only occasionally will drink a boost but not much of that either 
She said if anyone wants to see him they need to come as he gets weaker every day. She said it will be soon.

Sort of what I had thought.
He is to be creamated so any service can be done after this virus mess is over.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pretty much what I had thought. She needs help. I'm glad his daughter is coming to help.
Hubby's mom needed help to be lifted onto a bedside potty chair. They had her get a catheter because it was so hard for them to get her on and off the pot.

Michigan has more restrictive stay at home orders than Ohio.

I am truly sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Late E Mail from sister frankly surprized me after I went off on her during a phone call yesterday.
I flat out do not have any use for churches since the 1970's. So when she told me brothers wife neede help I told her he was a member of a church and the VFW surely some would not be so full of fear they could go help. Surely god would protect them, after all they were doing his work. Remember My sister is a preachers wife.
Any enough of that
His wife Marys daughter (never knew she had one.) Is coming to help out. 
Robs son from first marrage a truck driver is leaveing The road to spend his dads last days with him.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Forgot to mention Carol has been pulled over twice on the Freeway this past week going to work. She got the 30 questions why was she on the road and had to produce her hospital ID. Once was a state cop and once a county female cop who Carol said was on the snotty side till she saw the ID. She got home and called the sherriff office and left a message about the snotty B I T C H she said. No reason for it at all and said she is going to follow up to make sure the sherff gets the message.

They are trying to stop people from traveling to their vacation property during The stay in place order.

Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

WOW! We don't have cops pulling people over here. I can see why you don't want to go anywhere.

When hubby's mom was in her final days the only thing church members from the brothers church did was come and visit with the brother and basically get in the way. Not one ever offered to bring in any food or stop at the grocery store, and this was before Ohio had any cases.


I'm glad their kids are coming in. IMO, the family needs to be together now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have only heard of people being pulled over on the interstate system.

Local news showed Home Depot garden center doors locked, caution tape around around the hardwear section. Not sure if lumber can be bought or shingles and PCV pipe.

Had a light bulb burn out last evening thought OH boy going to have to go in the dark for a while It was a T8 bulb. 
As luck would have it I had one in the pole barn in a bunch of fixtures I had salvaged.


Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm glad you found another bulb. Sitting around in the dark is no fun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was in the kitchen which is dark in the evening on the shady side of the house.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got around to taking a picture of the back nearly finished. Needs the door yet.
Going to cut the long board down when I take it apart to raise up on the platform.



I also should leave here for awhile. I am to dumb to just pass stuff up. I am sick of the ME,ME, I, I and I want, I want bunch.


Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

At least let us know when you have the blind set up. 
I'll miss your posts. I will be keeping your brother and your family in my prayers.


----------

